# Where to go for day near Camborne (Cornwall) -?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're about to go off to have a Beenybox fitted in Camborne and will be at a loose end for the day while this happens. The Beenybox yard is close to the railway station.

Please can anyone recommend an interesting day out by rail ? We did Penzance last time we had a BB fitted and don't want to repeat that (!) and we'll be going to the Eden Project on the way home.

We'll be able to leave about 9am and want to be back at the van mid-afternoon.

G


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here
and here
chapter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chapter said:


> have a look here
> and here
> chapter


Thanks chapter; you've got more faith in our stamina than we have ! The second link is very useful and has some interesting places. I'm not sure the first one appeals however ! Could it be the bit about "It's not every day you get thrown off a cliff...." ?

G


----------



## 94611 (May 1, 2005)

Local transport, at this time of the year, is not too good for a day out from Camborne. I would suggest that Bus is better and there is a good service between Camborne and Truro - our County Town. From. Truro you can get a regular River Ferry trip down to Falmouth and back which is quite pleasant but it will need some research on bus/ferry timetables.

Contact me on [email protected] if you want further info/help to take this idea further.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

NeilW said:


> From. Truro you can get a regular River Ferry trip down to Falmouth and back which is quite pleasant but it will need some research on bus/ferry timetables.
> .


That sounds just the job. Neither of us have been to Truro or down the river and it appeals to both of us. Thanks very much and I'll start looking at the timetables immediately.

Please can you also order up a dry day - ? :lol:

G


----------



## 94611 (May 1, 2005)

*Where to go for day near Camborne (Cornwall) -? 707590 Po*

It's been a lovely, almost Summer's, Day today so will order a Repeat!

Take a look at 
http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/southwest/devon/news/archive.php?item=228&show=1

But a word of caution, Check timetable data by phone to First Group when you have drafted out a suitable trip. There have been recent changes to published timetables because ""the Government Grants for Bus Routes in Cornwall have not been enough to cover the local demands (OAPs etc) " and this has resulted in recent cut-backs to published timetables.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Where to go for day near Camborne (Cornwall) -? 70759*



NeilW said:


> . There have been recent changes to published timetables because ""the Government Grants for Bus Routes in Cornwall have not been enough to cover the local demands (OAPs etc) " and this has resulted in recent cut-backs to published timetables.


   

I'd just been having a quiet gloat that we'd be able to use our bus passes....

Thanks for the advice. We'll phone First Group. I saw there was an 80 page download of amendments but decided we might wing it rather than go through it to look for changes !

Thanks again

G


----------

